# panama x big sur holyweed



## oldsmoker (Apr 8, 2009)

ok this will be my first full grow on this site :holysheep:
a friend of mine did some closet hacks with a big sur holyweed male
and some very fine females.
its so long since Ive grown anything purple, so I would love the panama
to shine through on this one :hubba:
anyhow after selecting 5 seeds I put them in a glass with water, nitrozyme
and a little h2o2.
Ive mixed some formulex at ec 1.2 ph 5.9 and will soak some rockwool blocks
in this for 24h and then plant the seeds.


----------



## oldsmoker (Apr 9, 2009)

got up this morning and all seeds were sinkers so time to get the blocks
ready


----------



## oldsmoker (Apr 9, 2009)

Let there be life


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful.That is one hell ofa close up!


----------



## Trafic (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah nice pic.  Off to a good start.


----------



## oldsmoker (Apr 10, 2009)

chefboyrd420 & Trafic thank you for the nice comments
I just took a macro through the side of the glass I soaked them in
all 5 have cracked now and have been moved into rockwool blocks


----------



## oldsmoker (Apr 12, 2009)

ok they are up all 5 100% germ rate.
I moved them into individual green houses
and placed them in my mum cab under a 125w cfl


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 12, 2009)

the Big Sur is supposed to be some very nice smoke. and mixed with 
panama bud. that sounds like a great mix :hubba:


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 12, 2009)

good luck with the grow its always good to see another mission happen !


----------



## oldsmoker (Apr 13, 2009)

Pothead420 - as I said my friend did some closet hacks the line up was

apollo11 (A11), cinderella99 (C99), new york city diesel (NYCD), panama (P) and smile (S)
MOONSHiNE (BSHxA11)
CROTCHLESS CiNDY (BSHxC99)
HOLY DiESEL (BSHxNYCD)
MAMA CHi (BSHxP)
TOOTHLESS GRiN (BSHxS)
WiZARDS BONUS HOLYWEED (BSHxESBH)

I really fancy some pink pistils so I started with Mama Chi :hubba: 

purplephazes - its a mission of love  

well spent most of today modifying my hydro setup to accept 5 plants
also added a fogger for early root development


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Apr 13, 2009)

Just stopin in to see how things are goin.... Looks like you got it under control. I cant wait to see the finished product. Good Luck! Ill stop back in soon.:watchplant:


----------



## mr. indica (Apr 17, 2009)

seems like a nice grow oldie ill bet that you will get a great loot as usual 

ill be here for this grow 

indie


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice mums you have there good luck on your grow...take care..


----------



## oldsmoker (Apr 17, 2009)

Chefboyrd420 - drop in anytime mate your more then welcome.
Thanks Indie, see ya Sunday.
and thank you Sir tokie all the mums are Happybrother from 
karma genetics, I started making them and got carried away.

well the baby's seem to love formulex and I will move them
into bigger blocks this weekend.
then hand water them a few days before introducing them to hydro


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 17, 2009)

I got my chair and my bong. I'm watchin.


----------



## oldsmoker (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi stonedrone, well there's a nice selection in the jars
so help yourself:bong1:


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 17, 2009)

That's very kind of you sir.


----------



## oldsmoker (Apr 21, 2009)

Tuesday update, didn't get round to the larger blocks yet
been too busy (stoned if I'm honest)  so I'm hand feeding
them 30ml formulex every night.


----------



## mr. indica (Apr 21, 2009)

i can relate to that oldie i have the same symptoms :ccc:


----------



## oldsmoker (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Indy yeah it comes with the territory mate:hubba: 

anyhow moved the little beasties into hydro
they are on canna vega and rhizotonic
light proofed the fogger before completing the build.

now its just a case of waiting for the roots to penetrate through
the larger blocks and they should take off


----------



## oldsmoker (May 1, 2009)

ok well they have had a few days to settle in now
and seem to like the move to hydro.
secondary growth has started so hopefully it wont be
too long before I can take some cuts for clones


----------



## oldsmoker (May 5, 2009)

the fogger has done its job and the roots are down in the Dwc
so I've removed it.
they are still under a 125w cfl which will be replaced with a 250w Cmh
this weekend


----------



## oldsmoker (May 8, 2009)

made a few changes today put a 250w cmh in there
I've read some positive things about this bulb so I hope
it was worth the extra hassle of tracking one down 

one plant was out growing the rest so I bent the top over
to create a more even canopy

also raised the ec a little and reduced ph to 5.8
on sunday they will go 12/12


----------



## mr. indica (May 9, 2009)

hey oldie your plants seems happy

this cant go wrong i think you will end up
with another nice grow

and not so stretchy as my grow lol

indie


----------



## oldsmoker (May 9, 2009)

hi Indie mate :welcome: 
well the thought of having to fight with monsters like yours
kind of freaked me out so I took 10 clones 2 from each plant
and put my timer on 12/12 :watchplant:


----------



## swiftgt (May 9, 2009)

looking good man,
keep it up!


----------



## 420benny (May 9, 2009)

You have a good plan and grow going on. Best of luck!


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 9, 2009)

OldSmoker, i dont have to tell you how good everything looks but they look fantastically happy.

i read on another post that someone questioned how early you can put in dwc, well with your fogger pretty early and if they come across this thread then they will know.


----------



## oldsmoker (May 10, 2009)

Swiftgt, 420benny & ssh
thank you for your comments, the fogger is very good for the transition period
from blocks to Dwc, but you can fill up to just below the net pots and the
action of the bubbles bursting on the surface will keep the rockwool moist enough.
the roots just seem to be able to easily absorb nutes from the fog


----------



## oldsmoker (May 15, 2009)

well things are moving on now, no sign of sex as yet
although I have 2 plants that needed super cropping
to keep an even canopy and I suspect these are males
trying to get their soon to come pollen sacks above the girls.

I have changed to canna substra  flores now and edged the
ec up to 1.4.

the clones have started to show roots, its just 7 days since
I took the cuts and placed them into jiffys.


----------



## oldsmoker (May 20, 2009)

the clones have enough roots to survive now so I've removed the top
plastic cups to allow them to breathe.

so far I have 2 plants showing female pistils and one looking
very male


----------



## oldsmoker (May 22, 2009)

head count is 3 female and 1 male just one plant left to show sex
all the female clones will be moved into small pots with my standard
mix of 1 part worm castings, 1 part perlite, 1 part vermiculite
this weekend


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 24, 2009)

still looking good.  

as a noob supercroping seems very scary.  i would be paranoid i would do too much damage.


----------



## oldsmoker (May 24, 2009)

SSH just roll them between finger and thumb until you feel the cellulose give
and bend them over, first time I did it I was a little apprehensive but
these days I don't even think about it.

well they seem to be slowing down at last, the nodes are getting closer together and I no longer have to move the light up every evening.

I still have them on ec 1.4 ph 5.9 and they seem to be happy on that
for now, I have to admit the male I thought I spotted is in fact female
so that's 4 girls to date.
as soon as the last plant shows sex Ill get a scrog net in there to gain
some more control over them and add some support for them.

here's a pic of the pre flowers and a shot of the canopy to date


----------



## smokingjoe (May 25, 2009)

oldsmoker said:
			
		

> ok they are up all 5 100% germ rate.
> I moved them into individual green houses
> and placed them in my mum cab under a 125w cfl


 
wow oldsmoker your mums are beautiful


----------



## smokybear (May 25, 2009)

A nice grow so far my friend. Good work! They are looking nice and healthy. Definitely keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## oldsmoker (May 25, 2009)

thanks smokingjoe & smokybear
this is the time I like best in my grows, the first pistils of spring :hubba:


----------



## oldsmoker (May 26, 2009)

ok the last plant is also a girl, Didn't plan for five girls :holysheep: 
so now its time to take some control back  

time for the scrog net


----------



## umbra (May 26, 2009)

nice job


----------



## Rockster (May 26, 2009)

Looking really A1 there  oldsmoker and I really liked your pic in post #3.


----------



## oldsmoker (May 29, 2009)

thanks Umbra it had to be done :ccc: 

Hi Rockster, hows that seed project coming along ?


----------



## oldsmoker (May 30, 2009)

had a quick look at the roots, as temps have been higher here of late
and they look fine  

then another bondage session to keep them down :hubba:


----------



## Organix (May 30, 2009)

Looking good. :hubba: :ccc:


----------



## oldsmoker (May 30, 2009)

:welcome: Organix, I think they are ready for a nudge up to ec 1.6
just mixed it up but Ill introduce it a couple of litres at a time
and keep an eye out for signs of over feed.:watchplant: 

I was told by the guy who made them that the panama was kind of nute shy
what the big sur holyweed brings to the party is an unknown for me :stoned:


----------



## oldsmoker (Jun 2, 2009)

they are filling my scrog net at an alarming rate  
upped the ec to 1.6 and am allowing ph to swing between
5.5 and 5.8 :48:


----------



## oldsmoker (Jun 4, 2009)

well they are starting to look like they are starting to flower now
took long enough, I usually grow indica's so these seem so slow


----------



## oldsmoker (Jun 7, 2009)

time 4 pk13 - 14


----------



## oldsmoker (Jun 17, 2009)

one week of pk 13 - 14 and now back to normal nutes


----------



## oldsmoker (Jun 21, 2009)

hmmm thats 5 posts and not a single reply :confused2: 

anyhow first frosting is starting to appear


----------



## earlmaster09 (Jun 21, 2009)

super nice setup man lookin really pretty and healthy


----------



## ishnish (Jun 21, 2009)

:ciao:
Looking Good!
:watchplant:


----------



## mr. indica (Jun 21, 2009)

nice grow oldie ill bet the are going to be frosty at the end 


indie


----------



## oldsmoker (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks Guys nice to know someone is watching

well we've had a heatwave here and temps of 34c +
have given them some heat stress, but now its cooler again


----------



## mr. indica (Jul 18, 2009)

:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## smokingjoe (Jul 18, 2009)

:watchplant: drools


----------



## oldsmoker (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks Indie and smokingjoe
well today I decided to take some action
the sat phenos are a long way behind the indica phenos
and indicas are at the back of the screen:holysheep: 
so I mounted an adjust a wing with spreader and a 250w hps


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice !  :headbang2:


----------



## oldsmoker (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks chris1974 
well I can already see a difference after mounting the hps
guess the extra lumen's are helping


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 25, 2009)

well what can I say all very nice your mums look fantastic, excellent grow.


----------



## oldsmoker (Jul 31, 2009)

thank you stevetosh 
well the sats are forming colas at last
and the indica doms just keep getting fatter and frostier every day


----------



## walkerluke (Jul 31, 2009)

Just went through the whole journal, and everything looks awesome!! I'm growing for the first time, and am learning so much...although after looking at what you've done I definitely know I'm an amateur. Anyway, hope mine turn out half as good as yours. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## oldsmoker (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks walkerluke, hope you found something to inspire you to keep growing

well we are now 12 weeks in and counting, Ive reduced feeding for the
Indica phenos sake so some yellow leafs are showing 

they are frosting up nicely and the colas are forming ok.

next run Im going to use the bucket system so I can rotate the plants
around a vertical lamp instead of using a hood

this will give me more head room


----------



## oldsmoker (Aug 14, 2009)

Well I hate to admit this but this grow is fast becoming a pain now
At the moment I&#8217;m looking at mouth watering buds at the back of the screen
Which I can&#8217;t get to and under nourished buds at the front .
So I&#8217;ve decided to terminate them this weekend and start again with 4 clones
From the same mum, I should have done this a while back but just kept plodding
On regardless.
So Ill post some pic&#8217;s of the slaughter when I&#8217;m done, there will be some worthwhile smoke
And the rest will go into the bubblebags for some welcome hash.
There has to be changes before the next run, room will have more height and I started
Building a new hydro system for them today.
Lessons learned :
don&#8217;t let them get too big before flowering
don&#8217;t expect there to be males
don&#8217;t use a scrog net with different phenos
and different phenos in the same bubbler is a no no 
positive :
I now know what to expect
I get to build a new room and hydro system 
Ill have some nice smoke to bide my time with 

Hope you all aren&#8217;t too disappointed but this needs to be done


----------



## oldsmoker (Aug 16, 2009)

just to wind up this thread
here are a couple of pic's of some of the bud I rescued


----------



## oldsmoker (Oct 9, 2009)

Round 2 
ok so this time Im prepared, they really caught me out the stretch
was astonishing  and in the end I had to salvage what I could
and start again 

I built a new hydro system and selected 4 clones, 2 from plant no2
and 2 from plant no3
they are under a 400w mh


----------



## oldsmoker (Oct 9, 2009)

the Panama mum is really shining through on plant no3
which is developing some gorgeous pink pistils :hubba:

feeding cycle is 15min in every hour
ec 1.4 ph 5.5 - 6.0


----------



## oldsmoker (Oct 9, 2009)

day 24 and they continue the display, Ive super cropped them
constantly :watchplant:

one more week under mh before I change to hps


----------



## Icex420 (Oct 9, 2009)

That looks incredable.

What was the pinkish strain? Or where did you get the strain?


----------



## oldsmoker (Oct 10, 2009)

HI Icex420, they are Panama x big sur holy weed
it was the panama mum that had the pink trait


----------



## oldsmoker (Oct 11, 2009)

Tric count has risen day 25 of 80 so theres a long way to go yet :hubba:


----------



## oldsmoker (Oct 12, 2009)

Day 28 of 80
they seem to like pk 13-14 
Ive notched Ec up to 1.5


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks great.. Your 125w cfl bulb. Do you like it? I looked online and it said it needed a mogul socket. Is that standard or special? It does not require a ballast correct?


----------



## oldsmoker (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks ****-dog
yes its great for mums, clones, seedlings
its the same size as a standard hps/mh socket and no ballast is needed


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah I have the same.. And I agree with oldsmoker, and actually I used it to veg the last time also.. Buy the lamp you will not regret it.


----------



## oldsmoker (Oct 15, 2009)

yes RiskyPack Ive also used them for veg in the past
they produce nice tight plants.
few more pic's


----------



## Mutt (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow can't beleive i missed this one. Sounds like a great cross. Yeah those Sat doms you don't want to veg long indoors. Some of those Haze varieties I flowed at 6". Heard of some like NL5xHaze go from 6" in veg stretch to 5' in flower


----------



## oldsmoker (Oct 15, 2009)

thank's Mutt
yes they certainly blind sided me last time  
all seems to be running smoothly so far :watchplant: 
although I still have that nagging feeling at the back of my mind
that they are just lulling me into a false sence of security :laugh:


----------



## oldsmoker (Oct 18, 2009)

thats the end of a weeks pk 13-14
so now they are on normal nutes Ec1.6
Ive replaced the airstones in the res with 2 clean ones
and re-calibrated the ph controller

the pink pheno seem more advanced than the green and her
buds are beefing up nicely although Im sure the green will still
produce :hubba:


----------



## oldsmoker (Oct 23, 2009)

just a quick view of the screen
EC1.6 ph 5.5 - 6.0 Rh >50% temp 24c


----------



## oldsmoker (Oct 30, 2009)

Ive notched the EC up to 1.8


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

How in the heck did I miss this one :confused2: ....  Those are some tastey looking buds my man  ..  how much longer ?


----------



## oldsmoker (Oct 30, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> how much longer ?



Day 44 so T minus 36 days and counting
thanks for dropping in


----------



## oldsmoker (Oct 30, 2009)

and the pink pheno


----------



## loolagigi (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice


----------



## oldsmoker (Nov 6, 2009)

thank you loolagigi.
the grower who made these told me he was of the opinion that the MH
made the smoke more psychoactive and after he pleaded with me to at
least give it a shot, I figured it would be pretty stupid not to listen.
a fellow grower has 4 clones of the pink pheno under hps and they are not
exhibiting the same colouration.

anyhow here are a few more from day 50 so 30 to go


----------



## Trafic (Nov 6, 2009)

WoW!  Beeeutiful!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 8, 2009)

where has this thread been hiding???  Man that is a sweet garden you got going!  I've been thinking on the big sir holy weed, sounds sweet.  You said your buddy did a cross with the cindy 99?  do you know how that turned out, or has it not been grown out yet?  really nice garden!


----------



## oldsmoker (Nov 10, 2009)

thank you Trafic
legalize freedom yes the crotchless cindy has had many rave reviews 
pineapple taste and aroma, 55 days flower and improved yeild on c99
the kind of smoke that makes you babble lots of nonsense.

Day 55


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 11, 2009)

hmmmm I babble anyway...but I'd sure like to give that "crotchless cindy" a try.  I take it that this is private stock or is this seed avaliable somewhere?  Beautiful garden man!


----------



## oldsmoker (Nov 12, 2009)

legalize freedom, afraid they sold out very quickly.
thanks for the nice words man!


----------



## oldsmoker (Nov 13, 2009)

Day 58
EC 1.9 ph 5.8 RH under 50% installed dehumidifier temp 24c


----------



## oldsmoker (Nov 25, 2009)

well Ive just spent the weekend sampling the mama chi with Pinball Wizard
who made the seeds and wow there are 2 maybe 3 keepers, the pink pheno is pure panama in taste and stone, very long lasting thought provoking,delicious taste, this could become a new favourite :hubba: 

no 5 in the only one to lean towards Big sur Holyweed, peppery aroma deep stone and highest yielder worth keeping  

and no 2 which is the green pheno in my room atm, very simulator to the pink but the stone is more in your face, I actually experienced a rush of this one, not good for an old man like me :holysheep: 

I've given them some extra mg this feed as they look as though they need it


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 27, 2009)

Just beautiful man!....I can remember helping my uncle tend to the old panama back in the late 70's, that and the bubblegum was around there then to (Indiana)


----------



## oldsmoker (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks legalize_freedom funny you should say that I have some
original Indiana Bubblegum sativa pheno and I must say its wonderful smoke 

so here´s a pic of some I did some years ago, just for you mate  

and a macro of mama chi :hubba:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 28, 2009)

Holy SH*T man...errr I ummm...I gotta go change my pants...brb...That is beautiful.  I grew out what I was told was the old indiana line bubblegum a few yrs back to...but it ended up not being what my uncle used to grow, (it didn't taste like it either, tasted piney) but now that there....now that looks more like it...damn man how much did you yeild off a plant of that magnificent specimen???  Freakin Beautiful!


----------



## Parcero (Nov 28, 2009)

Looking very good man!

Good luck


----------



## oldsmoker (Nov 28, 2009)

@ legalize, not really into weights mate but they were some of the largest
cola's I've had under a 400w hps, there was a lot of bud  
they have a real sweet taste and aroma,the stone is very uplifting, they also improve long term in the jar's
I actually smoked some last week with a friend which I've had 4 years in glass
his comments were I believe, smoother than a ballerina's freshly waxed legs and equally appealing!  

@Parcero, thanks for dropping in friend


----------



## oldsmoker (Dec 3, 2009)

starting to see opaque trics so operation flush has started
this was day 78 and I usually keep them on just rain water for 14 days
before harvest, could maybe get a sneaky taste for Christmas:hubba:


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 3, 2009)

If I read that right, your flowering under MH? is that correct?
Just wanted to get your opinion about size and bud formation or if you notice any difference. 
Looking nice from this end


----------



## oldsmoker (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi CungaBreath yes mate that's correct just mh 
I did hang a hps in there for one night but PW persuaded me to give mh a chance.
I think they would have been larger under hps as it has almost twice the lumen
output but having said that I'm still happy with what they have produced.
considering I flowered them well before they reached the scrog net, they have been a pleasure to grow this time.
the MH is responsible for the visual display Im sure as I gave some cuts
to a friend who has them under hps with no pink pistils in sight.
hope this makes sense I attended my works Christmas party last night
so not exactly firing on all four cylinders atm mate


----------



## oldsmoker (Dec 5, 2009)

home straight and Im so looking forward to getting these done


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow...I bet your excited!  What ya got going next?  Sugar coated goodness!


----------



## oldsmoker (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Legalize next will be toothless grin which is OT1's smile x Bsh 
mama chi gets me way up there now I just want something to put
a big ole stupid grin on my face


----------



## oldsmoker (Dec 12, 2009)

this will be the final week, next Saurday is chop day :fid: mixed feelings as Ive
enjoyed growing them so much :farm:  

I have an s1 seed project on Happybrother to move into the flower chamber
its just an experiment with CS treatment.

And then it will be Toothless Grin time


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 12, 2009)

1 word springs to mind.. SEXY!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 12, 2009)

yeah man!  Looks like you aught to be able to make some decent hash with them sugar coated leaves to!  Very nice!  I'll be watchin for your toothless grin...lol...how do they come up these names????


----------



## oldsmoker (Dec 13, 2009)

X Big Dave X, you should see what they do when the lights go out :hubba: 

legalize_freedom, there will be snow here soon and that's when I like to make
bubblehash  
I love the names of this line lol.

the flush is having the desired effect and the large fans are yellowing nicely


----------



## oldsmoker (Dec 13, 2009)

plus a little Christmas spirit :fly:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah man!!! gonna be a white christmas at your place one way or the other...I think that is going to make wonderful bubble!


----------



## oldsmoker (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Legalize it is both ways mate, we got the first snow this week :clap:

Its chop time


----------



## oldsmoker (Dec 18, 2009)

and as we progress


----------



## oldsmoker (Dec 18, 2009)

think I got them just about right :hubba:
thanks to all who followed this thread


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 20, 2009)

Look yummy man!  Congrats!  I'll be watching for the toothless grin...lol  You definately know what your doing!  This would be a good grow journal for nebies to look into to see how it is done!  Fantastic Job man!


----------



## oldsmoker (Dec 27, 2009)

pleased you enjoyed it Legalize, after all that's what posting is all about :aok:


----------



## ta2dguy (Dec 28, 2009)

absolutely mouth watering buds. congrats and enjoy the smoke.  happy growing.


----------



## oldsmoker (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks ta2dguy 
just filled a couple of jars for when PW who made this cross comes overfor another visit, only seems right he should get to taste them :48: 

first was the pink Pheno


----------



## oldsmoker (Dec 28, 2009)

And then the green


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks like its time to roll and smoke. Congrats oldsmoker.


----------



## oldsmoker (Feb 15, 2010)

thank you kalikisu here is some of the cured bud ready for smoking


----------



## subcool (Feb 15, 2010)

What a great thread layed out so well and from start to end perfection.
It caught my eye as I have smoked s good deal of Panama red back in the early 70's so thanks for bringing back some great memories!

Sub


----------

